# Poshmark and authentication



## Prettyn

Let me start out how frustrated I am with Poshmark. I bought a chanel bag on Poshmark and Poshmark authenticated it and it was mailed to me. Six months later my sister bought the bag from me. She sells it on Poshmark and Poshmark verified it as authentic and sent it to the buyer. Poshmark emails my sister and States the buyer described the bag as not authentic. Poshmark sends another email and states they sent it to a third party and deemed it not authentic!?! I no longer trust them!! What is wrong with their authenticators?


----------



## BeenBurned

There's a Coach buyer who might chime in with her opinion (and that of the TPF Coach authenticators) about the expertise of Poshmark's "experts."


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Prettyn said:


> Let me start out how frustrated I am with Poshmark. I bought a chanel bag on Poshmark and Poshmark authenticated it and it was mailed to me. Six months later my sister bought the bag from me. She sells it on Poshmark and Poshmark verified it as authentic and sent it to the buyer. Poshmark emails my sister and States the buyer described the bag as not authentic. Poshmark sends another email and states they sent it to a third party and deemed it not authentic!?! I no longer trust them!! What is wrong with their authenticators?


Wow.  I hope your sister explained that the bag originally came from poshmark!  Keep us posted on what happens with this.


----------



## Prettyn

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Wow.  I hope your sister explained that the bag originally came from poshmark!  Keep us posted on what happens with this.


I will keep you posted, I am so disappointed in Poshmark. Their authentication service is not reputable. My sister emailed them and told them they already authenticated twice! The original seller even had it authenticated by  https://etincelerauthentications.com/.


----------



## Prettyn

BeenBurned said:


> There's a Coach buyer who might chime in with her opinion (and that of the TPF Coach authenticators) about the expertise of Poshmark's "experts."


I hope so.


----------



## Luv n bags

Prettyn said:


> I hope so.



I just saw this new thread.  I am having the same issues with their "authenticators".  I bought an obvious fake Tiffany necklace,  I provided all kinds of pics of the fake with real Tiffany.  The "in house specialist" deemed it authentic and are sending it back to me!
I have filed a claim with Paypal and will file a claim with my cc if Paypal does not rule in my favor.  I tried to buy a piece of jewelry to make me happy while I am sick and I am so frustrated with Poshmark and their fakes!


----------



## Prettyn

tigertrixie said:


> I just saw this new thread.  I am having the same issues with their "authenticators".  I bought an obvious fake Tiffany necklace,  I provided all kinds of pics of the fake with real Tiffany.  The "in house specialist" deemed it authentic and are sending it back to me!
> I have filed a claim with Paypal and will file a claim with my cc if Paypal does not rule in my favor.  I tried to buy a piece of jewelry to make me happy while I am sick and I am so frustrated with Poshmark and their fakes!


I’m sorry this happened. Hope PayPal rules in your favor. It’s unfortunate they don’t have reliable authenticators and many buyers and sellers are getting screwed. I’m still waiting to hear from my sister what Poshmark will say! Keep us update!


----------



## Luv n bags

Yes I will update when this is settled.  I can't believe the cheap metal and the rubbed off engraving passed authentication.  I would post photos, but my phone app doesn't work.


----------



## Missbing

This is why I've been reluctant to buy from places that have their own authenticators but don't offer a return policy for any reason.  Even though places like Fashionphile or Yoogis have their own authenticators you can still return for any reason, so if they deem the item is authentic but an outside party says it's not, you don't have to go through the hassle of making them believe you.


----------



## Luv n bags

Missbing said:


> This is why I've been reluctant to buy from places that have their own authenticators but don't offer a return policy for any reason.  Even though places like Fashionphile or Yoogis have their own authenticators you can still return for any reason, so if they deem the item is authentic but an outside party says it's not, you don't have to go through the hassle of making them believe you.



This was my first and last time.  I purchase from TRR or Fashionphile.


----------



## Prettyn

tigertrixie said:


> This was my first and last time.  I purchase from TRR or Fashionphile.


I stalk fashionphile and TRR!


----------



## Luv n bags

Prettyn said:


> I stalk fashionphile and TRR!



I have purchased so many items from TRR, I should buy stock in it! My favorite site!
I hope I get my money back from the fake I bought from Poshmark.  I am kicking myself, because there are two Tiffany stores near me.  If I weren’t temporarily bed-ridden, I would have bought it directly from the store.  Kicking myself!


----------



## Prettyn

tigertrixie said:


> I have purchased so many items from TRR, I should buy stock in it! My favorite site!
> I hope I get my money back from the fake I bought from Poshmark.  I am kicking myself, because there are two Tiffany stores near me.  If I weren’t temporarily bed-ridden, I would have bought it directly from the store.  Kicking myself!


It’s frustrating, I’m sorry you are bed ridden. You definitely don’t need the added stress. Try not to beat yourself up, unfortunately this stuff happens. It would be nice if Poshmark did the right thing and own up to their  mistakes.


----------



## BeenBurned

Missbing said:


> This is why I've been reluctant to buy from places that have their own authenticators but don't offer a return policy for any reason.  Even though places like Fashionphile or Yoogis have their own authenticators you can still return for any reason, so if they deem the item is authentic but an outside party says it's not, you don't have to go through the hassle of making them believe you.





tigertrixie said:


> This was my first and last time.  I purchase from TRR or Fashionphile.


I'm not telling you not to buy from TRR but just stating some facts and you can decide for yourself whether you might (sometimes) consider a second or third opinion on authenticity. There may be some brands for which they do have skilled authenticators. For others, they do not know the product or the brand and their mistakes are mistakes that wouldn't have been made with the smallest amount of research!

These are a few posts where TRR DID sell fakes, were notified of it and didn't respond appropriately.
First on March 8, 2018 - 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1852#post-32110782

This post is from April 6, 2018 after TRR had several fake *Coach* items listed, disputed and they were notified in March: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-fakes-here.824098/page-340#post-32188864


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> Yes I will update when this is settled.  I can't believe the cheap metal and the rubbed off engraving passed authentication.  I would post photos, but my phone app doesn't work.



Here are comparisons of a real Tiffany Smile necklace and the fake.  The fake is on the left. If you look at the small details, there are definite differences.
	

		
			
		

		
	






The second pic is the real one


Even the box is off!


----------



## Luv n bags

Picture isn’t showing


----------



## Luv n bags

Picture won’t take! Trying again


----------



## Prettyn

Thanks, that is good to know.


----------



## Luv n bags

Prettyn said:


> Thanks, that is good to know.



Sorry, didn’t mean to hijack your thread.  Please forgive me!


----------



## Prettyn

tigertrixie said:


> Sorry, didn’t mean to hijack your thread.  Please forgive me!


You did not hijack my thread. I’m glad you shared your story! Keep sharing


----------



## Luv n bags

Poshmark refunded my money - thank the Lord! 
I hope you have a positive outcome!


----------



## Prettyn

tigertrixie said:


> Poshmark refunded my money - thank the Lord!
> I hope you have a positive outcome!


That is awesome! I’m sure you feel so much better!! Go get yourself something pretty!! You deserve it!! 
My sister has not heard back. She will never use Poshmark again.


----------



## Luv n bags

Prettyn said:


> That is awesome! I’m sure you feel so much better!! Go get yourself something pretty!! You deserve it!!
> My sister has not heard back. She will never use Poshmark again.



I already purchased a real Tiffany necklace, lol.

I immediately deleted my account after getting the refund.  I am so turned off of them!


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> I already purchased a real Tiffany necklace, lol.
> 
> I immediately deleted my account after getting the refund.  I am so turned off of them!
> I do feel sorry for all the people that purchase fakes from them.  Had I not had a jewelers loupe and a real piece already, I would have had anything to compare it to.


----------



## Prettyn

Enjoy your new Tiffany necklace!


----------



## Prettyn

Poshmark made it right by releasing my sisters funds after another Chanel authenticator deemed it authentic!! I’m so happy for my sister
Thanks everyone for chiming in.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not telling you not to buy from TRR but just stating some facts and you can decide for yourself whether you might (sometimes) consider a second or third opinion on authenticity. There may be some brands for which they do have skilled authenticators. For others, they do not know the product or the brand and their mistakes are mistakes that wouldn't have been made with the smallest amount of research!
> 
> These are a few posts where TRR DID sell fakes, were notified of it and didn't respond appropriately.
> First on March 8, 2018 -
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1852#post-32110782
> 
> This post is from April 6, 2018 after TRR had several fake *Coach* items listed, disputed and they were notified in March:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-fakes-here.824098/page-340#post-32188864



And another fake "Coach" that theRealReal authenticators were totally clueless about, someone paid a lot for a fake:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2099#post-32536066
and
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2099#post-32536547
and
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2100#post-32536640


----------



## Luv n bags

Prettyn said:


> Poshmark made it right by releasing my sisters funds after another Chanel authenticator deemed it authentic!! I’m so happy for my sister
> Thanks everyone for chiming in.



That’s excellent news!


----------



## onlyk

Prettyn said:


> Let me start out how frustrated I am with Poshmark. I bought a chanel bag on Poshmark and Poshmark authenticated it and it was mailed to me. Six months later my sister bought the bag from me. She sells it on Poshmark and Poshmark verified it as authentic and sent it to the buyer. Poshmark emails my sister and States the buyer described the bag as not authentic. Poshmark sends another email and states they sent it to a third party and deemed it not authentic!?! I no longer trust them!! What is wrong with their authenticators?


I kinda of believe that, it is very iffy to buy Chanel bags or any high priced leather bags from the second hand market, the super fakes can make them so well to pass the authentication from pictures people summited or even by some authenticators in person. I only buys Chanel made in older years, not touching any newer ones, I don't know how old the one you bought, the code more than 20 are more dangerous. I won't buy it from any individuals even if they show me the receipts.

Likelyhood the first two times Poshmark sent pictures of the bag to authentication service and came back as authentic, when it had disputed, they sent the bag in to places authenticated by expert in person then determined it's a superfake.

On the other hand, sometimes authentic ones could be look like superfakes, bad or careless craftsmanship, lousy quality control, wrong packaging etc. Hard to say, has to look them closely. I should show you a few bags and SLG I have, people could thought they were superfakes but I bought them from the store so I know they are authentic.


----------



## lynnstacey15

I’m not sure if anyone else has had this problem (or if this is the right place for this thread) but I’ve had someone go into the comments of some potential buyers to tell them that a Cartier item I was selling was fake. Mind you, this item was purchased myself from the boutique and included the receipt, credit card receipt and credit card bank statement showing the purchase that I originally made and these were all posted with the listing. My listing was removed shortly after for being “counterfeit.” Not sure how anyone could argue with all the paperwork I’ve kept for this item. Ive even had someone message me and ask me how they would know that I didn’t buy an authentic one, go to the swap meet and have a fake made with identical serial numbers and switch out the real for a fake. Just absolutely ridiculous. If you’re THIS paranoid, you shouldn’t purchase anything pre-owned. I’ve noticed that this happens under a LOT of “luxury” listings, where someone says it’s fake without any merit or reason. Anyone experience this same thing?


----------



## BeenBurned

I wouldn't know Cartier from Chevalier but I am familiar enough to comment on brands I know and as such, I do consider myself a (your word) "Poshmark hater."

In the last 10 years, I've reported hundreds (if not thousands) of obvious fake Coach, Dooney and Uggs items and have NEVER had Poshmark respond to a report by removing a fake. I've also been tagged to comment on listings when a potential buyer asks about authenticity in listings or has the item authenticated here (on TPF) and would like a followup comment made in the listing.

Not only did Poshmark ignore reports or those posts, but they banned ME after the sellers of fakes reported me. (Note that I've never made a rude or abusive posts unless telling a seller honestly that an item is fake is considered abusive.)

As an authenticator here, I choose not to authenticate items listed on Poshmark (although I agree that there are some honest sellers of genuine brands) because I don't want to encourage people to help pad the pockets of a site and its admin when they don't abide by the law.

Additionally, there have been cases where obvious counterfeit items have been deemed authentic by Poshmarks "team of experts," telling me that even "authentic" items aren't necessarily as described and that their experts can't be trusted to get it right.

Now, regarding your Cartier item, your proof of authenticity and your claim that "haters" got your listing removed, I have a couple of caviats.

1. While the item may be authentic (and again, I have no expertise in the brand nor do I even know what you sold), your comments of "included the receipt, credit card receipt and bank statement showing the purchase that I originally made and these were all posted with the listing" don't prove anything. I can't count the number of times I've seen fakes listed (on various sites) with authentic props, presumably to prove authenticity. It's the details of the item itself that prove authenticity.

2. I'm not saying you did this but I've seen cases where sellers do use multiple photocopies of receipts, paperwork and other props obtained from a legitimate purchase. They then sell similar items using those copies of receipts and assure their buyers that they are selling genuine items.

3. If you have authentic designer items and are selling highly faked brands, Poshmark is not the venue on which to sell. Their reputation of allowing fakes, banning members for non-reasons and having "experts" who aren't familiar with their brands makes honest sellers vulnerable to the type of experience you had.


----------



## lynnstacey15

BeenBurned said:


> I wouldn't know Cartier from Chevalier but I am familiar enough to comment on brands I know and as such, I do consider myself a (your word) "Poshmark hater."
> 
> In the last 10 years, I've reported hundreds (if not thousands) of obvious fake Coach, Dooney and Uggs items and have NEVER had Poshmark respond to a report by removing a fake. I've also been tagged to comment on listings when a potential buyer asks about authenticity in listings or has the item authenticated here (on TPF) and would like a followup comment made in the listing.
> 
> Not only did Poshmark ignore reports or those posts, but they banned ME after the sellers of fakes reported me. (Note that I've never made a rude or abusive posts unless telling a seller honestly that an item is fake is considered abusive.)
> 
> As an authenticator here, I choose not to authenticate items listed on Poshmark (although I agree that there are some honest sellers of genuine brands) because I don't want to encourage people to help pad the pockets of a site and its admin when they don't abide by the law.
> 
> Additionally, there have been cases where obvious counterfeit items have been deemed authentic by Poshmarks "team of experts," telling me that even "authentic" items aren't necessarily as described and that their experts can't be trusted to get it right.
> 
> Now, regarding your Cartier item, your proof of authenticity and your claim that "haters" got your listing removed, I have a couple of caviats.
> 
> 1. While the item may be authentic (and again, I have no expertise in the brand nor do I even know what you sold), your comments of "included the receipt, credit card receipt and bank statement showing the purchase that I originally made and these were all posted with the listing" don't prove anything. I can't count the number of times I've seen fakes listed (on various sites) with authentic props, presumably to prove authenticity. It's the details of the item itself that prove authenticity.
> 
> 2. I'm not saying you did this but I've seen cases where sellers do use multiple photocopies of receipts, paperwork and other props obtained from a legitimate purchase. They then sell similar items using those copies of receipts and assure their buyers that they are selling genuine items.
> 
> 3. If you have authentic designer items and are selling highly faked brands, Poshmark is not the venue on which to sell. Their reputation of allowing fakes, banning members for non-reasons and having "experts" who aren't familiar with their brands makes honest sellers vulnerable to the type of experience you had.


Ok this is not a question of whether my item is authentic, it is. I bought it myself, this wasn’t a “gift”, so the details of the item go hand in hand with the documents I have as well as the matching serial numbers.  The hater comment was referring to the fact that I see the “non authentic” comment on pretty much all items on Poshmark, without merit or reason. Just a question, where do you find time to report thousands of listings? Seems a bit excessive.


----------



## BeenBurned

lynnstacey15 said:


> Just a question, where do you find time to report thousands of listings? Seems a bit excessive.


Over the course of 10 years, thousands of reports aren't excessive. Perhaps I had my rose-colored glasses on (in the beginning) but I was naive enough to believe that if PM's policy (and the law) disallowed the listing and sale of fakes and if PM has a "report" button, they would at least look at listings that are reported. 

If a listing is posted on ATCoach (authenticate this Coach) and if it's fake, I hit the report button. Since I'm on the listing page anyway and since Poshmark doesn't even require a description of what makes the item fake, it takes less than 1/10 second to report. 

I have no idea what happened and why your listing was removed, whether those who posted "fake" accusation comments are trolls or if they know what they're talking about or if PM has an appeal process whereby you can dispute the removal,but if so, you should fight them on it. 

Since they aren't expert themselves, your paperwork probably won't convince them but there are professional authentication services to whom you can submit pictures and they provide a PDF certification. On other more reputable sites, that documentation is submitted to their trust and safety/compliance department and the seller gets permission to relist. 

Again, in that regard, I don't know how PM works but I've seen too many cases where it doesn't go well!


----------



## cbarrus

I agree that authenticators should never look at the paperwork. That is also a lesson if you are wanting to purchase something. Having said that, the culture on Poshmark it just weird to me. If you read the comments, most times people are asking to trade or to go off-site to complete a purchase to get a better deal. Poshmark doesn't seem to care about this, which I think is odd. I have seen people continue to ask the same questions after a seller has stated that they are not interested in doing either one. There are other venues to sell where you won't have this kind of hassle. I mostly consign these days, but I have had some luck selling contemporary bags on Tradesy. I definitely think you are better off than if you would have made a sale on this site and have it sent to an inexperienced authenticator. So rather than worry about the haters, it is probably best to move on. Online selling is going to have its risks no matter where you sell, so that's why I have decided to consign or accept a direct buyout from reputable online sites.

I also want to say that I think allowing potential buyers to make comments in the listing is annoying. At least on other sites everything has to be done through email or a private message. Allowing the comments to be public just opens the door for people to be mean. I'm not sure why they would do this, but apparently they get some satisfaction from it.


----------



## lynnstacey15

cbarrus said:


> I agree that authenticators should never look at the paperwork. That is also a lesson if you are wanting to purchase something. Having said that, the culture on Poshmark it just weird to me. If you read the comments, most times people are asking to trade or to go off-site to complete a purchase to get a better deal. Poshmark doesn't seem to care about this, which I think is odd. I have seen people continue to ask the same questions after a seller has stated that they are not interested in doing either one. There are other venues to sell where you won't have this kind of hassle. I mostly consign these days, but I have had some luck selling contemporary bags on Tradesy. I definitely think you are better off than if you would have made a sale on this site and have it sent to an inexperienced authenticator. So rather than worry about the haters, it is probably best to move on. Online selling is going to have its risks no matter where you sell, so that's why I have decided to consign or accept a direct buyout from reputable online sites.
> 
> I also want to say that I think allowing potential buyers to make comments in the listing is annoying. At least on other sites everything has to be done through email or a private message. Allowing the comments to be public just opens the door for people to be mean. I'm not sure why they would do this, but apparently they get some satisfaction from it.


Yeah I’ve sold it elsewhere. I’ve seen some really crazy comments on PM. Pretty disgusting actually. I also agree that authenticators shouldn’t look at the paperwork, but random people on the internet should take the paperwork into consideration before screaming “FAKE”. I saw a comment recently that said since a Louis Vuitton purse was PURCHASED in Japan, it must be fake. Apparently Louis Vuitton only operates in 2 countries *eye roll*.


----------



## ironic568

I don't report listings anymore, because I agree with BB that I hardly see any reported listings removed. In the rare case that a listing is removed, it's for an extremely bad fake with a well known counterfeit serial #.  This has made me believe that none of their authenticators actually review any of those reported listings and that that job is passed on to the Posh community when those listings make their round in the "Help keep Poshmark in tiptop shape!" requests.
And I bet lots of members won't review at all, and if they do, they'll just pick the "not sure" option to be on the safe side. That's what I do if I see reports of brands I'm totally not familiar with, or brands/items I know well, but yet not enough to be making an authentication call. I personally believe that this is the reason why so many scammers are flourishing on this platform and sometimes authentic listings are taking the brunt: because Posh's authenticators fail to do their job and pass it on to members who most of the time, don't have a clue. I don't believe Posh gives a damn who gets scammed as long as it doesn't get them involved and their pockets are filled.

I've never called out any item fake in an actual listing, but have many times let a (potential) buyer know on one of their listings, or privately, by using the "add to bundle" feature. I've had scammers found out about this and consequently went berserk on my listings, but I never let that get to me. By flagging their comments they are removed from my listing instantly.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

lynnstacey15 said:


> I’m not sure if anyone else has had this problem (or if this is the right place for this thread) but I’ve had someone go into the comments of some potential buyers to tell them that a Cartier item I was selling was fake. Mind you, this item was purchased myself from the boutique and included the receipt, credit card receipt and credit card bank statement showing the purchase that I originally made and these were all posted with the listing. My listing was removed shortly after for being “counterfeit.” Not sure how anyone could argue with all the paperwork I’ve kept for this item. Ive even had someone message me and ask me how they would know that I didn’t buy an authentic one, go to the swap meet and have a fake made with identical serial numbers and switch out the real for a fake. Just absolutely ridiculous. If you’re THIS paranoid, you shouldn’t purchase anything pre-owned. I’ve noticed that this happens under a LOT of “luxury” listings, where someone says it’s fake without any merit or reason. Anyone experience this same thing?



Yes, I have had this happen.  Luckily my listing was not removed.  A user I had never before had any interaction with randomly commented on one of my [authentic] items "not authentic."  I flagged the comment as spam, which got it removed, and blocked the user.  I didn't realize this was a trend.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ironic568 said:


> I don't report listings anymore, because I agree with BB that I hardly see any reported listings removed. In the rare case that a listing is removed, it's for an extremely bad fake with a well known counterfeit serial #.  This has made me believe that none of their authenticators actually review any of those reported listings and that that job is passed on to the Posh community when those listings make their round in the "Help keep Poshmark in tiptop shape!" requests.
> And I bet lots of members won't review at all, and if they do, they'll just pick the "not sure" option to be on the safe side. That's what I do if I see reports of brands I'm totally not familiar with, or brands/items I know well, but yet not enough to be making an authentication call. I personally believe that this is the reason why so many scammers are flourishing on this platform and sometimes authentic listings are taking the brunt: because Posh's authenticators fail to do their job and pass it on to members who most of the time, don't have a clue. I don't believe Posh gives a damn who gets scammed as long as it doesn't get them involved and their pockets are filled.
> 
> I've never called out any item fake in an actual listing, but have many times let a (potential) buyer know on one of their listings, or privately, by using the "add to bundle" feature. I've had scammers found out about this and consequently went berserk on my listings, but I never let that get to me. By flagging their comments they are removed from my listing instantly.



Comments in bundles aren't private.  But I have also advised people on their listings if I see they have interest in buying something obviously fake.  I block the lister of the fake first.


----------



## ironic568

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Comments in bundles aren't private.  But I have also advised people on their listings if I see they have interest in buying something obviously fake.  I block the lister of the fake first.


Yes, I'm sure Posh have access to those messages, which I don't mind, but they can't be read by other members, can they?
Like you, I don't post in the actual listing (of the fake item), because I don't like, nor have time for drama and forth and backs. And since members can flag posts in their own listings, it seems useless to mention anything in there anyway.


----------



## lovebags1

In people who use poshmark, do you find they get it right on authentication most of the time or do they just eyeball and ship out too quickly?  Just looking for other people's experiences.  Thanks!


----------



## mrsinsyder

There's a long Posh thread in the Ebay subforum


----------



## TrophyWifeDen

Hopefully, I can shed some light. I had listed an umbrella that was purchased at the FONDATION LV in Paris (along with a few other items that I brought back from that trip). Out of the blue, somebody leaves an obnoxious comment that it's fake. I did reply back, since it was necessary to respond to the comments in your listing. I then blocked that person and screenshot it to Posh support. THEN, that same person put their friend up to making more comments, again politely responded explaining that my receipt and manifest from Paris had been submitted accordingly to Poshmark during the authentication process and they need not concern themselves in my closet. Again, I blocked that person, screenshot their comments to Poshmark.
The very next day when I visited that listing...I noticed that Poshmark had completely removed the two comments from the misguided self-appointed Posh police, lol.
Quite honestly, I don't concern myself with what's going on in other people's closets and I find it hilarious that so many others think that they are such experts etc etc.  I hope this helps you, hang in there!!


----------



## TrophyWifeDen

I left you a response...hang in there!!





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Yes, I have had this happen.  Luckily my listing was not removed.  A user I had never before had any interaction with randomly commented on one of my [authentic] items "not authentic."  I flagged the comment as spam, which got it removed, and blocked the user.  I didn't realize this was a trend.


----------



## pikaachuu

cbarrus said:


> Having said that, the culture on Poshmark it just weird to me. If you read the comments, most times people are asking to trade or to go off-site to complete a purchase to get a better deal. Poshmark doesn't seem to care about this, which I think is odd.



Supposedly, and it's in their terms, they will ban members who they find coordinating purchases off posh via mercari, paypal, instagram, etc. This is why when people do it you'll see them using emojis or abbreviations to spell out words like mercari (with the M emoji)/merc, PP for PayPal, etc. I see it happen often though and a lot of these people are still selling.  

They don't mind if people trade but they don't encourage it since there's no way to guarantee you'll receive your item.

Personally I'm starting to steer away from Posh. I sold some Anthropologie pants on there a few weeks ago in pristine condition, the seller received my item and filed a claim against me saying the pants were dirty and stained, which was not true. The pictures she posted *did not* match the pictures in my listing, which didn't matter in the end because Posh does not protect their sellers. When I received the pants back, they smelt like they had been worn and had new stains on the crotch (ew) and on the leg. Clearly whoever bought my pants wore them, decided they did not like them and since you cannot do returns on Posh for this reason, decided to file a bogus claim against me. I filed a claim myself and Posh luckily paid me for my sale. But it was still an extremely frustrating experience.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I had this happen to me on a Dior wallet that I personally bought in the boutique in Paris. 

I deleted the listing and reposted. The same person came back with the same crazy allegation and wouldn’t let it go.

I finally deleted the listing permanently and sold it elsewhere. I still list items on Poshmark because I want to get the widest audience possible when I’m selling. But, honestly, I wouldn’t buy anything on the site and rarely sell anything there. As someone else said, the culture is just weird and it seems geared towards people who want to trade and / or sell fakes and low priced or low quality junk.


----------



## Prettyn

I have had a few authentic items Removed from Poshmark. I also have had buyers file a complaint on my items and wanted to return items because the item  didn’t fit them.  But as weird as it sounds I actually like selling and buying on Poshmark, you can get some great deals on Poshmark. Poshmark allows trading, I have traded a few times with reputable poshers and had no problems. I’m very careful and have items authenticated before a trade. I have made some really good friends on Poshmark. Before I purchase: I look at the Poshmark reviews /ratings and also check how long it takes for them to ship.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Prettyn said:


> I have had a few authentic items Removed from Poshmark. I also have had buyers file a complaint on my items and wanted to return items because the item  didn’t fit them.  But as weird as it sounds I actually like selling and buying on Poshmark, you can get some great deals on Poshmark. Poshmark allows trading, I have traded a few times with reputable poshers and had no problems. I’m very careful and have items authenticated before a trade. I have made some really good friends on Poshmark. Before I purchase: I look at the Poshmark reviews /ratings and also check how long it takes for them to ship.


Technically they do not allow trading. They are losing the commissions on the items you trade that you used their platform to advertise and exchange. If you trade a $1k bag that otherwise would have sold to someone they lost a $200 commission.


----------



## Prettyn

Can I trade on Poshmark?
Our Posh Protect policy does not cover trades within the system and the buyer must pay the standard shipping fee for such trades. When payment for the full value of items is not exchanged through the Poshmark system, we cannot guarantee that both parties will ship their items to each other as promised or as described. Trading is based on an honor system and is difficult for us to support. For this reason, we discourage users from trading on Poshmark as they are not protected.


----------



## onlyk

lynnstacey15 said:


> I’m not sure if anyone else has had this problem (or if this is the right place for this thread) but I’ve had someone go into the comments of some potential buyers to tell them that a Cartier item I was selling was fake. Mind you, this item was purchased myself from the boutique and included the receipt, credit card receipt and credit card bank statement showing the purchase that I originally made and these were all posted with the listing. My listing was removed shortly after for being “counterfeit.” Not sure how anyone could argue with all the paperwork I’ve kept for this item. Ive even had someone message me and ask me how they would know that I didn’t buy an authentic one, go to the swap meet and have a fake made with identical serial numbers and switch out the real for a fake. Just absolutely ridiculous. If you’re THIS paranoid, you shouldn’t purchase anything pre-owned. I’ve noticed that this happens under a LOT of “luxury” listings, where someone says it’s fake without any merit or reason. Anyone experience this same thing?


Thare are lots of "idots" or they call themselves "experts" have nothing else to do but on websites playing world cops calling others selling "fakes", Just ignore them and go on with your lives, they are not worth for your time to fight for, I would just relist the items they removed.


----------



## carriekay

I know the last post was a while back. I’m having a similar issue to the OP. I purchased a Chanel double flap on Poshmark, their Authenticators said it was real and then Entrupy disagreed saying the fabric was inconsistent. I would say this is for sure a super fake but posh denied my first case because we hadn’t gotten the letter of proof yet but we did have the screenshot showing it’s fake. Does anyone have any advice on how to get this taken care of. I’m sick. We paid $4800 for a fake bag. I definitely learned my lesson the hard way


----------



## Prettyn

carriekay said:


> I know the last post was a while back. I’m having a similar issue to the OP. I purchased a Chanel double flap on Poshmark, their Authenticators said it was real and then Entrupy disagreed saying the fabric was inconsistent. I would say this is for sure a super fake but posh denied my first case because we hadn’t gotten the letter of proof yet but we did have the screenshot showing it’s fake. Does anyone have any advice on how to get this taken care of. I’m sick. We paid $4800 for a fake bag. I definitely learned my lesson the hard way


What kind of fabric?


----------



## carriekay

Prettyn said:


> What kind of fabric?


Beige Caviar


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Hi all, since the Poshmark authentication office is in CA and I’m pretty sure CA is under an order where non-essential workers must work from home, does that mean if you sell something over $500 it will ship to the office and just sit there because no one is there to authenticate it?  I don’t know if I should be de-listing my over $500 stuff or not on that platform.


----------



## Shelby33

I think they are still doing it but the time frame is extended. I got an email about it I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Shelby33

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Hi all, since the Poshmark authentication office is in CA and I’m pretty sure CA is under an order where non-essential workers must work from home, does that mean if you sell something over $500 it will ship to the office and just sit there because no one is there to authenticate it?  I don’t know if I should be de-listing my over $500 stuff or not on that platform.


Here you go


----------



## CeeJay

Whoa .. didn't know this!!!  Since when do THEY authenticate??? .. are you kidding me? .. they took down my VERY AUTHENTIC 2002 Balenciaga Flat Brass First because "they" (or some of their folks) said it wasn't authentic!!!  I was so pissed off, but you know what .. they are boneheads who don't know merchandise, so forget it .. not going to sell it there!


----------



## CeeJay

Another good reason NOT to use Poshmark for items over $500 (and yet, I see a plethora of LV, Gucci and Chanel up there ..


----------



## Shelby33

CeeJay said:


> Another good reason NOT to use Poshmark for items over $500 (and yet, I see a plethora of LV, Gucci and Chanel up there ..


Yeah their "authentication" services pretty much suck.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Shelby33 said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 4704304


Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

CeeJay said:


> Whoa .. didn't know this!!!  Since when do THEY authenticate??? .. are you kidding me? .. they took down my VERY AUTHENTIC 2002 Balenciaga Flat Brass First because "they" (or some of their folks) said it wasn't authentic!!!  I was so pissed off, but you know what .. they are boneheads who don't know merchandise, so forget it .. not going to sell it there!


They authenticate the item in person after someone pays $500 or over for it.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

CeeJay said:


> Another good reason NOT to use Poshmark for items over $500 (and yet, I see a plethora of LV, Gucci and Chanel up there ..


I still prefer to sell my over $500 items through them to have the independent third party intermediary to confirm authenticity so buyer can’t claim they got a fake. I’ll gladly wait an extra 7 days for that service given current events.


----------



## CeeJay

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Great, thanks for the info!


CRAP!!! .. I just read this and this means that I won't get my $$$ until Poshmark has "authenticated" the item, which in my case, is a piece of jewelry .. not a handbag or other items that they "normally" authenticate!!!  OMG! .. and of course, I SO need the $$$ right now since I'm not working .. UGGH!!!  I'm NOT going to be putting anything up on Poshmark that is more than $500 from now on!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Just reporting back that I sold a pair of shoes over $500 and they got to Poshmark and were authenticated within 2 days, which was the same or faster than the normal timeline.


----------



## nicole0612

Nothing to worry about regarding wait tome, I just sold a brand name diamond bracelet on Poshmark and it was authenticated in a day and sent to the buyer.


----------



## goldenstandard

carriekay said:


> Beige Caviar


How did you make out?!


----------



## carriekay

goldenstandard said:


> How did you make out?!


I am still waiting on the bank dispute. They agreed with the proof that I showed them to then go and present it to Poshmark for rebuttal but that was almost a month ago and I still haven’t heard if they responded yet or not. I know that they got it because they suspended my husbands account but you’d think they would want to keep their reputation in tact and solve the issue. I’m just still shocked that they haven’t attempted to remain true to only selling real goods to keep the trust of the public. I understand that mistakes can be made on thing like 1:1 fakes but at least take accountability and make it right once proof is shown. I just hope that no one else ever has to deal with this again and I’d ALWAY recommend finding an Entrupy retailer in your area to authenticate any resale good. This bag faked out quite a few people that are experts in luxury goods, it’s scary!


----------



## GemsBerry

CeeJay said:


> Whoa .. didn't know this!!!  Since when do THEY authenticate??? .. are you kidding me? .. they took down my VERY AUTHENTIC 2002 Balenciaga Flat Brass First because "they" (or some of their folks) said it wasn't authentic!!!  I was so pissed off, but you know what .. they are boneheads who don't know merchandise, so forget it .. not going to sell it there!


Did you appeal? they take down listings if someone reports them, but they would re-store if you appeal and ask for real authentication, not just a look from a random "moderator" who only knows washed-out tees - their main merchandise.


----------



## KFerrer159

WTH I'm so pissed, I shipped my AUTHENTIC Chanel Espadrilles and even gave them everything (ribbon, camellia flower, booklets, tissue paper..the works that I got from the boutique) and they tell me that they could not authenticate the item. I have the receipts and everything and they state in the email "if you would like the item returned to you" well of course i want it returned to me. I would be cautious about there authenticators and question how they authentic products because I'm not quite sure they know what they are doing. In addition, the item was addressed to go to Newark and I checked the tracking it went to Oakland... isn't this weird??? If anyone has any insight that would be greatly appreciated, as I await a response from them about the entire process...ugh. Never again.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

KFerrer159 said:


> WTH I'm so pissed, I shipped my AUTHENTIC Chanel Espadrilles and even gave them everything (ribbon, camellia flower, booklets, tissue paper..the works that I got from the boutique) and they tell me that they could not authenticate the item. I have the receipts and everything and they state in the email "if you would like the item returned to you" well of course i want it returned to me. I would be cautious about there authenticators and question how they authentic products because I'm not quite sure they know what they are doing. In addition, the item was addressed to go to Newark and I checked the tracking it went to Oakland... isn't this weird??? If anyone has any insight that would be greatly appreciated, as I await a response from them about the entire process...ugh. Never again.


Same occurred to me. Sold a gucci mini marmont. At this point I just want my item back and taking my listings down. I wasn't even notified! I had found out from the buyer. Smh. I know for sure the item i sold is authenticate as i purchased it directly from the store.


----------



## shesnochill

I am currently very angry with Poshmark. I sold a Rebecca Minkoff Wine Nikki 2008 with the signature new hardware in gold to another TPFer. It was sent to Poshmark HQ for authenticating and they cancelled the order without notifying me but only the buyer. I get no replies from Poshmark as I am contacting their CS team. I have no idea where my bag is and I had to email them 3-5x in 1 week and harass them on Twitter to get someone to help me. I want to remove my storefront on their platform and I do not want to use it as I find their team of "authenticators" incompetent. It has been a very frustrating and angering experience.


----------



## shesnochill

carriekay said:


> I am still waiting on the bank dispute. They agreed with the proof that I showed them to then go and present it to Poshmark for rebuttal but that was almost a month ago and I still haven’t heard if they responded yet or not. I know that they got it because they suspended my husbands account but you’d think they would want to keep their reputation in tact and solve the issue. I’m just still shocked that they haven’t attempted to remain true to only selling real goods to keep the trust of the public. I understand that mistakes can be made on thing like 1:1 fakes but at least take accountability and make it right once proof is shown. I just hope that no one else ever has to deal with this again and I’d ALWAY recommend finding an Entrupy retailer in your area to authenticate any resale good. This bag faked out quite a few people that are experts in luxury goods, it’s scary!



You should contact them through Twitter. I created a Twitter account last night and spammed their Twitter CS. Someone got back to me this morning - after a whole week of me contacting them through their app/email form and received 0 responses.


----------



## shesnochill

KFerrer159 said:


> WTH I'm so pissed, I shipped my AUTHENTIC Chanel Espadrilles and even gave them everything (ribbon, camellia flower, booklets, tissue paper..the works that I got from the boutique) and they tell me that they could not authenticate the item. I have the receipts and everything and they state in the email "if you would like the item returned to you" well of course i want it returned to me. I would be cautious about there authenticators and question how they authentic products because I'm not quite sure they know what they are doing. In addition, the item was addressed to go to Newark and I checked the tracking it went to Oakland... isn't this weird??? If anyone has any insight that would be greatly appreciated, as I await a response from them about the entire process...ugh. Never again.





AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Same occurred to me. Sold a gucci mini marmont. At this point I just want my item back and taking my listings down. I wasn't even notified! I had found out from the buyer. Smh. I know for sure the item i sold is authenticate as i purchased it directly from the store.



I am in the same boat as you guys.

I sold a damn sure authentic Rebecca Minkoff handbag (the special order was organized and done through a group of us here with someone from RM's team) and Poshmark had the bag sent to their HQ in San Francisco. Okay... they take a few days to "authenticate" it and I get an automated email from their customer service team saying I was responsible for shipping the bag back to me. Are you kidding?

I contact customer service all week this week and I get 0 responses. So I went onto their Twitter to see if they were posting any activity. They were, so my crazy ass created a new account and spammed them demanding for someone to get back to me. Finally, someone replied to me this morning and my bag is on its way.

I'm seriously considering removing my storefront on Poshmark completely and never using them again as a seller or buyer.

How can they provide "authenticating" services when their team clearly does not know how to do the job? It's seriously offensive.


----------



## shesnochill

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Same occurred to me. Sold a gucci mini marmont. At this point I just want my item back and taking my listings down. I wasn't even notified! I had found out from the buyer. Smh. I know for sure the item i sold is authenticate as i purchased it directly from the store.



@Carrieshaver sounds like our situation


----------



## shesnochill

KFerrer159 said:


> WTH I'm so pissed, I shipped my ATHENTIC Chanel Espadrilles and even gave them everything (ribbon, camellia flower, booklets, tissue paper..the works that I got from the boutique) and they tell me that they could not authenticate the item. I have the receipts and everything and they state in the email "if you would like the item returned to you" well of course i want it returned to me. I would be cautious about there authenticators and question how they authentic products because I'm not quite sure they know what they are doing. In addition, the item was addressed to go to Newark and I checked the tracking it went to Oakland... isn't this weird??? If anyone has any insight that would be greatly appreciated, as I await a response from them about the entire process...ugh. Never again.



@KFerrer159 I believe Poshmark's HQ is in Oakland, CA


----------



## shesnochill

I want everyone who's selling or purchasing on Poshmark to be aware of their system. Sharing screenshots here of my experience and what you can expect - if you ever SELL an authentic item to a buyer and it gets sent to Poshmark HQ in Oakland, CA for their handy work.

Warning: you're responsible for paying for the shipping costs to have your item from Poshmark sent back to you.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

annaversary said:


> @Carrieshaver sounds like our situation


I am so sorry your going through this! It is occurring to a lot of people who sell on Poshmark with authentic items lately. I am not sure if it is due to COVID-19 in the lack of staff or they really don't know what they are doing. I hope you get your bag back and in the same condition in which you sent it to them. If you check the "does anyone use poshmark" thread you would see what occurred to me and why I no longer sell high priced items on there any more. Again, best of luck to you and please let me know how it turns out!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

annaversary said:


> I want everyone who's selling or purchasing on Poshmark to be aware of their system. Sharing screenshots here of my experience and what you can expect - if you ever SELL an authentic item to a buyer and it gets sent to Poshmark HQ in Oakland, CA for their handy work.
> 
> Warning: you're responsible for paying for the shipping costs to have your item from Poshmark sent back to you.



@KFerrer159 had the same situation with NO response to emails when she inquired about her Chanel Espadrilles still in their possession for weeks. Terrible!


----------



## shesnochill

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> I am so sorry your going through this! It is occurring to a lot of people who sell on Poshmark with authentic items lately. I am not sure if it is due to COVID-19 in the lack of staff or they really don't know what they are doing. I hope you get your bag back and in the same condition in which you sent it to them. If you check the "does anyone use poshmark" thread you would see what occurred to me and why I no longer sell high priced items on there any more. Again, best of luck to you and please let me know how it turns out!


I had to harass them using an alternate Twitter account lol it worked I got a response this morning!

How dare they try to get me to pay for the shipping to send me my bag back.

Thank you!


----------



## alyssamay_xx

Hi everyone! I recently sold an item on posh and since it was over $500 I had to ship it to poshmark authenticate 
This was a Chanel large zip wallet that sold for $1050 

I’m a little worried because on the tracking it’s showing that it’s been out for delivery since December 7th and the tracking hasn’t updated since then it still says “out for delivery”
Should I be worried? Is it lost? What will poshmark do with my funds?
Not an amount I’m willing to just lose


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Is this the tracking within Poshmark's app? Or, if you manually search for the tracking on USPS's website directly? Because I find that there's a delay in the app pulling from USPS;


----------



## alyssamay_xx

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Is this the tracking within Poshmark's app? Or, if you manually search for the tracking on USPS's website directly? Because I find that there's a delay in the app pulling from USPS;


Says the same on both poshmark and usps 
No update since “out for delivery” on December 7th  

I contacted posh but no response yet.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

That's terrible. Try contacting them on Twitter and/or Instagram? Maybe you'll get a quicker response. Also, I would suggest filing a missing mail search - https://www.usps.com/help/missing-mail.htm Sometimes it helps move things along!


----------



## alyssamay_xx

I still haven’t heard back from poshmark and the tracking still says out for delivery since December 7th  unsure what to do


----------



## Designer Patroit

Interesting conversations make us wise.


----------



## LoveBonsai

Luv n bags said:


> Picture won’t take! Trying again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121559


I'm finding it quite hard to see the differnces tbh


----------

